# Selbsthakmontage mit Wurm?



## Kretzer83 (14. März 2011)

Moin Gemeinde,

hab bisher leider nix brauchbares gefunden, deswegen hier:


Kann mir jemand Tips geben zu einer *Selbsthakmontage wo ich auf den geliebten Wurm nicht verzichten muss?*

Es soll in einem stehenden Gewässer (großer See) auf Weißfische und Aal gehen.

mfg Kretzer


festlei flucht montage selbsthak


----------



## robinhood23 (15. März 2011)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage mit Wurm?*

guck dir mal allkiller.de is ne zwei hakenmontage aber mit hilfe von ner stopperperrle auch umzufuzen geht suoer!!!:m


----------



## hulkhomer (15. März 2011)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage mit Wurm?*

Oder vielleicht doch eher aalkiller.de? klick


----------



## NickAdams (15. März 2011)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage mit Wurm?*

Ganz normale Festbleimontage! Der Köder kann ruhig auf dem Haken sein und muss nicht, wie beim Karpfenangeln, am Haar angebunden werden. Montiere 80 oder 100 Gramm als Festblei, dann haken sich die Raubfische selbst. 

So long,

Nick


----------



## vermesser (15. März 2011)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage mit Wurm?*

Ganz genau. Normale Festblei oder Futterkorb (Method-Feeder) Montage. Funzt auf Brassen und Karpfen super, auf Aal eher weniger, die lassen aufgrund des kurzen Vorfachs oft los oder hängen nicht richtig.


----------



## Kretzer83 (15. März 2011)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage mit Wurm?*

Danke für die schnellen Antworten. Dann werde ich das mal testen.

aber so ganz zufrienem bin ich nicht da: 



ich natülich so wenig Aale wie möglich verlieren will!
Und außerdem das Problem bei 100g Festblei habe, dass ich Bisse von Döbel oft nicht mitbekomme, da die bei dem Widerstand einfach erstarren (hab ich schon öfters erlebt, da hohlst nach einer Stunde die Montage rein, und was hängt dran? Ein 60er Döbel der sich einfach einkurbeln lässt....
Außerdem ist noch das Problem, dass wenn kleine Weißfische und Barsch sich haken ich trots den wildesten Fluchten gegen das Blei ich nichts mitbekomme, das gleiche gilt natürlich auch, wenn kleine Fische den Wurm runter nagen.
Da ich auf größere Entfernung fische ist wohl die einzige Möglichkeit, dass ich mit geflochtener fische, mit einer Durchlaufmontage, wo der Selbshakeffekt durch einen Stopper, wenige cm vor dem Bei, passiert und ich so das Gezuppel der Kleinfische mitbekomme.


mfg Kretzer


ps: @ robinhood: meinst du die Montage? Sieht etwas verwicklungsanfällig aus:






Quelle: Aalkiller.de


----------



## vermesser (30. März 2011)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage mit Wurm?*

Angel doch einfach mit einem bebleiten, schweren Futterkorb ähnlich "The Method". Kurz hinter den Futterkorb ein Stopper und gut ist. Den Abzug merkst Du dann schon und kurz danach hängt der Fisch auch schon. Auf Aal funktioniert das aber nicht so richtig gut.


----------



## Kretzer83 (30. März 2011)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage mit Wurm?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Angel doch einfach mit einem bebleiten, schweren Futterkorb ähnlich "The Method". Kurz hinter den Futterkorb ein Stopper und gut ist. Den Abzug merkst Du dann schon und kurz danach hängt der Fisch auch schon. Auf Aal funktioniert das aber nicht so richtig gut.



Jo, so wirds jetzt auch gemacht^^

Wobei es bei uns noch nix geht. Die kommenden Tage könnte was laufen aber ich habe keine Zeit...

Ich Werde am der Pellet-Rute direkt ein Method nehmen, (ohne Stopper sodnern gleich fest) und an der Wurmrute werd ich es mal testen, mit Stopper, ohne oder ganz fest.

Ich bin halt nicht sicher ob die Selbsthakmethode bei Wurm so gut geht... Wird man sehen. Die Döbel bei uns die pennen eh seider immer gleich weg, nachdem sie den Wurm geschluckt haben, trots seidenweicher Einstellung (offener Rollenbügel usw...) bekommt man da außer einem Zupfer oft nix mit.

Danke für die Tips.

mfg Kretzer


----------

